# Spotty leaves?



## The_Bleenie (Jan 11, 2021)

I ordered some good nutrients to fix that problem but now I’ve seen that my biggest plant has these speckles all over it. Under the microscope it’s just brown/green/yellow blotches and no 🕷 bugs(made sure I checked).  

Any input is appreciated .  These issues are following a bought of plant neglect. (Mom in law has had multiple hospitalizations so I’ve been a mess).

Seriously, any help is appreciated!


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 11, 2021)

I don’t wanna jump right this second but maybe this is a problem trimming can help mend?  Also, I just took a ton of cuttings/trims from this big girl before I saw this today. I don’t recall this spotting when I trimmed just a week ago.  The cuttings look mostly fine, at least no signs of this dusty-looking spotting on them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2021)

You have Spider Mites. Better look closer under the leaves with a magnifying glass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

I am leaning the same show us under white light


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2021)

Better picture please.  If those are mites....you got a bunch of em......will be easy to spot even with the naked eye.  Webbing should also be obvious.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

If so hopefully they can be exterminated  Fixed it.


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2021)

Actually I think you can save the plants.  Azamax or similar once every 2 days 4 times should get rid of them.  Works for me.  As long as they are still in veg....and they look to be.  If in flower....good bye....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Actually I think you can save the plants.  Azamax or similar once every 2 days 4 times should get rid of them.  Works for me.  As long as they are still in veg....and they look to be.  If in flower....good bye....


You around I sent you a PM


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 11, 2021)

All still in veg. 

I have spider mite spray I can hit them with. I feel like I saw somewhere that you can blast the plants with water from below(or upside down) to help rid the spider mites, does that help at all? At least the smaller ones I can do this with if it will help. I think moms getting a serious thinning. 

What about Diatomaceous Earth? Will that shred & dehydrate/kill them like it does other bugs?

Thank you all! I’m changing the bulbs in the laundry now and may be back with better pictures. I need to find my microscope for the laptop too, instead of the handheld I checked with.


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 12, 2021)

I found the mites!  I had a pepper plant that has been with them but it’s always looked good so .  Got down into it and found the mother lode .  Pepper plant has been evicted from the whole house and all my weedies got a trim and momma plant got nearly stripped because she was the bushiest with the most big sign.  I found a bottle of mite spray(essential oils) and absolutely doused them before the trims and after the trims.   I’m sure momma will be beautiful again in no time.  I’ve got new food for them ordered too.

Also, I have a PROBLEM. I think I’m a clone hoarder.  I wanted to cry when I tossed the pile of trim. Confession: I had to put two hearty cuttings into the bubble containers.


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 12, 2021)

I ordered this also So that I can treat again with it later. Really hoping this earths ally stuff helps though. *itchy-scratching*


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 12, 2021)

Pepper leaves that are infested. There was waaaay more mites visible before I moved it to the cold, wet outside.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Dont feel bad,,i made the same mistake with my pepper and tomato plants one year. I put them in the room i had my girls and didnt know that the had mites. I was luckier then you because i found them early while my girls were small and still in veg. Took them outside and blasted them with water and then used my mix i use to kill mites. I mix water and alcohol and spray the whole plant and room down with it. That included removing the other plants back outside to my storage room to keep them out of the cold. Never put my girls in that position again.
Pepper plants can handle mites better then marijuana plants by the way. Those pepper plants are still growing. They are 4yrs old.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Make sure you kill the eggs as well or they will come right back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah that  ∆∆∆
God i hate those mother fkrs. Little bastards are horrible.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Water works good when you're near harvest in flower.  But with you still being in veg you need to make sure you get them all now. they're really fairly easy on smaller plants you just have to get a really good product that will kill them. Spray every other day four times to disrupt their cycle. I use asamax but there are several other products that work well. Don't mess with these things they double in population every few days.

They live under the leaves so you need a 360 sprayer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

I believe people do dunks of the whole plants also? In Mite killer of course. while still a young vegger


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

I have eradicated mites by using the water and alcohol mix. I spray every 2 or 3 days untill they are gone. Whats great about plants in veg is no harm is done with the Alcohol as long as you use a 50/50 mix.
I hate pesticides on my plants.
I also have a mix with garlic,peppers, water and alcohol i use on my veggies to keep bugs at bay. I chop up and boil the peppers and garlic,,strain them with coffee filters and then mix with water and alcohol.
Works pretty good on everything but stink bugs. Nothing effects those nasty fkers. I hate Stink Bugs almost more then mites. Bastards really love my peaches and Blackberries 
I have to water blast the fkers off my blackberries.


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 12, 2021)

putembk said:


> Water works good when you're near harvest in flower.  But with you still being in veg you need to make sure you get them all now. they're really fairly easy on smaller plants you just have to get a really good product that will kill them. Spray every other day four times to disrupt their cycle. I use asamax but there are several other products that work well. Don't mess with these things they double in population every few days.
> 
> They live under the leaves so you need a 360 sprayer.


I checked Azamax but the options all said hydroponic and I wasn’t sure if it would be fine for soil grown plants. Didn’t want to hurt them more.  I used about half my bottle of spray last night on them but if we have a nice day I am going to do the DE dust bath on all of them. They’re so sparse now that it should really get into everywhere and shred them.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

It is fine.....use it.  DEAD BUG!!!!!


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 12, 2021)

But I do also have alcohol to mix. It’s FINALLY available again .


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 12, 2021)

Lol. Not sure why I’m getting this but I’m going to check the plant store if it’s still open by us.(says this on all azamax mix)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Sometimes its just easier to clean the room and start over.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Those are small plants and should be easy with a 360 degree sprayer to get all after spraying 4 times every other day.  If she had huge plants I would agree to some extent but mites IMO are really easier than thrips because they don't live in the soil.  You can get to mites easily you just have to be persistent in order to get all hatching eggs.  I have done it more that once and this won't be the last time you get them if you keep growing.  Go get em.....good experience.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

Both ideas above will work fine, I like the part about doing battle with them little suckers
Be careful that they do not turn it around and have an revolution on you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

I agree Pute but judging by what i seen after the trim,,there isnt much left.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Probably right Hopper.  I just hate to kill a plant.  Easy to cull for you and me.....we have been down this road before.  But, when I lost my first harvest to pm I cried like a baby.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Ya big sissy. Well okay maybe I cried a little but mostly i had smoke in my eyes.


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 13, 2021)

They look better today. I soaked them all again with the earths ally spray I had on hand. I will try for some better lighted pics tomorrow.
I’m not too worried that I’ll kill the mother plant, she’s been trimmed very close to this severe before and come back through. The medium 3 are still fairly small, maybe a tad over 1ft from soil to top. They’re very woody already though so I’m hopeful they’ll be alright. Even the pale one looked better tonight but I’ll be able to really tell in the morning.   The littlest one looks just fine still too


I’m not starting over until I’ve done all I can to keep these ones.  I used the best 10 seeds to get this momma and she was my sole survivor after a NOOB ph panic mistake. I might be a bit attached. They’re basically slightly smelly houseplants until we get set up to flower them out.

I bet I really sound not worried, now.


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 13, 2021)

Better pics tomorrow but here’s the mother, last night after trim and tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2021)

Hope everything turns out well for you.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jan 13, 2021)

OMG girl,so sorry for this but honestly it's best to learn how to get rid of em early.And even more it's for the greater good cause we can show you a few techniques that we call ipm , intensive preventative maintenance.My absolutely fav things to apply and practice inside the grow room or tent.Ive as well as many others on here practice theses ipm applications.All of them very simple and very effective!!!.I at one time a very, very long time ago, somewhere in the b.c. or maybe it was really just around 2013 I had a battle with them.And I called on my usual allies, Capt neem oil, Sgt alcohol mixed with water and a handful of ladybugs.The battle was over a few week period and that particular harvest was one that showed the heavy ,costly price that I paid but not to worry.It served it's purpose and I became 100 times more vigilant and careful.Well I didn't mean to blow your thread up here,just trying to help some.all of the stated above is great advice to treat now, defoliating was a good idea also.well hit me up over at my current grow journal here if you want to sit thru another book I always seem to write and I'll give you my preferred ipm methods.my thread is called "Growing past the limits" .I know "cheesy" but hey I like cheese girl.well you have you a great day and I wish you the happiest of grows girl.Kyfb


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

Well Good news is you have Plant training 101 down


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jan 13, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Well Good news is you have Plant training 101 down


Yeah she sure does!!!


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2021)

Like I said....good expierenced.  Best way to learn is to have it happen to you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Like I said....good expierenced.  Best way to learn is to have it happen to you.


Learn as you Go= Learn as you Grow LOL


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 13, 2021)

The really pale little guy was definitely getting hit hard. The color is already coming back to the leaves though. I’m sure a combo of all the things I did suddenly. Fish emulsion, mite spray & trimming away that extra foliage.  
The other all look good too!

And the mite-ridden-pepper is still alive with its lettuce companions. Outside. And now showing open blooms.   It’s mostly outside still because I’m grossed that I’ve been stealing a leaf off of it to eat at random for monthsss. My snackin’ lettuce for months when I’d be plant mothering. So, yay protein?!.


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2021)

If you do, and I think you will, get them to come back they are only good as mothers....all you will get is popcorn buds in flower.


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> If you do, and I think you will, get them to come back they are only good as mothers....all you will get is popcorn buds in flower.


Could you explain why? Because of the mites or because of the nitro deficiency?


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2021)

Because the main stems are gone and the outer stems don't produce the biggest buds. Smoke will still be good just won't yield well.


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 18, 2021)

It’s been a full week since I asked and acted on the issues.  I got a good start on the mites but my order of mite killer ran late so will start over again on the routine. The hand mixed fertilizers and fish emulsion(forgot we added  &  meal before the fish water) helped a good bit but I fertilized with fox farms yesterday and already see a difference!  I swear, Even my little grape seedling and squatter  are taller since yesterday too.

the two clones I took while trimming last week look healthy still! They got essentially dunked in mite spray and then covered.

Would love any opinions on if I should or should not change pots if I’m seeing roots at the bottoms now? (Pic). I added a pic of the plant that was the worst-off, it’s like night/day, the difference! I’m going to take better pics later, just waiting on the sun .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

Are your clones in clear pots? If so get them out into dark ones , Light hurts the roots.
Looking good, My opinion is yes you can move into final pots now


----------



## The_Bleenie (Jan 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Are your clones in clear pots? If so get them out into dark ones , Light hurts the roots.
> Looking good, My opinion is yes you can move into final pots now


I did not know that! And it seems so obvious now.  I’ve started all my clones in clear cups. I can switch them over easily though when I replant plant the few random clones in the flat, open container.  thanks for that tip!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2021)

Soil Roots and Darkness
When roots naturally grow below the soil surface, nearby light signals they are headed the wrong way. Like stems, roots contain growth-directing hormones known as auxins, which tell them which way to grow. In the same way that upper growth on plants bends toward well-lit windows, roots naturally grow away from light. They seek darkness and protective moisture instead. In transparent pots, these roots avoid light-penetrated areas of soil. Forced into high-light areas, light-sensitive roots recoil and slow or stop growth. When light dries soil out, tender root tips can suffer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

^^^^ well if we want to get technical 
I know where my true roots are from


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jan 18, 2021)

new guy here   i've been very lucky never had um knock on wood


----------

